# Problems with iPad app after ios 9



## alleybj (Dec 6, 2000)

After the upgrade to ios 9, I've been having trouble streaming from my elite box to my iPad. I also have a premier and a Roamiopro, both of which continue to stream to the iPad just fine. The iPhone app works just fine on all of the boxes. I have several iPads, same issue with all of them. Uninstalling and reinstalling the app doesn't help. Any thoughts? Thanks


----------

